# AKC dog but still no papers?



## TiaMarie (Aug 7, 2016)

I was told by my breeder that my pup was AKC registered but the paperwork was not back when I had picked him up at 10 wks old. He's almost 18 weeks old now and I asked her the other day if the papers had come in because she said I would get them in the mail once they came. Still no papers. While she has a good reputation and a lot of good references, I'm wondering if I'm being lied to or is the process for getting these papers really that long? The papers aren't going to make or break the fact that I already love this pup, but I paid extra for a high drive dog with AKC papers... and yet no papers. Thoughts?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it depends. were either the Sire or Dam imported recently? that can effect it. 
there may have been time spent waiting on the stud owner (if an outside stud was used) to sign off on the litter. 

I would contact her and ask why it is taking so long. Generally, the puppy registrations will be ready when the puppies are. There are good reasons why they might not be but I would expect the breeder to be upfront with the exact reason


----------



## TiaMarie (Aug 7, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> it depends. were either the Sire or Dam imported recently? that can effect it.
> there may have been time spent waiting on the stud owner (if an outside stud was used) to sign off on the litter.
> 
> I would contact her and ask why it is taking so long. Generally, the puppy registrations will be ready when the puppies are. There are good reasons why they might not be but I would expect the breeder to be upfront with the exact reason


Neither were imported, but I do know it was the Dam's first litter, could that possibly be it? She owns both Dam and Sire.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Probably just procrastinating about processing.......ask for copies of litter application and both parents papers if the individuals are not ready.....if you get those, then you should be getting the AKC ones soon.

Lee


----------



## Jaesthetic (Apr 7, 2016)

I got my puppy a little less than a month ago and then registered her and requested papers myself 2-3 weeks ago and got the paperwork within a week or two.


----------

